# If Only...



## Toriori (Oct 26, 2008)

I could get out of this sheltered little fucking town I call home, I would be out on a train sowewhere ridding my ass across america with my buddy Birdy. I never really thought of train hopping until Birdy shared her dreams with me. All of the stories and pictures she shared with me inspired me to go with her after completeing high school. I dont exactly know where we are going to go or how were going to do it but im looking forward it.


----------



## Labea (Oct 26, 2008)

What is the point to this thread

is there any fucking point


----------



## Birdy (Oct 26, 2008)

Haha her point is probably to share her happiness in dreams of us traveling together in the future? i don't know, but I love her none the less.


----------



## zarathustra (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha her point is probably to share her joy in dreams of discovering that there aren't any pottys on a freight car.


but yeah, don't be put off by us dicks, it's all a good time in the end


----------



## Birdy (Oct 27, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> Hate be a naysayer but at first it will probably be more like:
> 
> Haha her point is probably to share her happiness in dreams of us sitting together throwing little rocks at a sign post as you sit somewhere for 30 hours waiting for a train only to find out that you are in the wrong spot.


Haha oh god. Like I could even throw a rock anywhere near hitting a sign.

and what the hell do you do when you have to poop on a train? Do you just like hang off the side, pull down your pants and let 'er go? This is important information! Haha. I have no problem with poppin a squat anywhere, but this has crossed my mind a few times.


----------



## Toriori (Oct 27, 2008)

i dont see why you guys are being so quick to judge me.
all you have on me is this website.


and i dont have a problem pooping somewhere else than the so called "potty"
ive pooped in to many places other than a toilet.


----------



## finn (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the most hilarious thread ever.


----------



## Toriori (Oct 27, 2008)

finn said:


> This is the most hilarious thread ever.


i have to agree.


----------



## Birdy (Oct 27, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> Shit on cardboard and send it over board! Your a girl right? well you should get a kristascup pStyle... I knew someone that used one and loved it... made her life much easier.


Oh yeah! I think I read that on here before.

but I have never heard of a kristascup pStyle


and haha Tori, they're not judgin, just pokin fun and speakin their minds.


----------



## Birdy (Oct 27, 2008)

i love the cleaning explanation on the pStyle haha.
"It is easy to clean by shaking vigorously or rinsing."
What a useful invention! Now I want to try that out too.
Man having a vagina gets more and more exciting each day!!


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't believe I actually went and looked at that, Best part of it was under uses. (tips)

Miscellaneous tips

Pay attention when using the pStyle. It is possible to pee on yourself if you tilt the pStyle sideways or get it caught in your underwear. This often happens when you are so confident about it that you don't focus on what you are doing. Also don't pee into the wind...


Don't pee in the wind, best advice for people who are new at peeing standing up 
good times.


----------

